# Pasha Lake Cabins-Trip Report



## zenfish (Dec 10, 2010)

Quick trip report from our visit to Pasha Lake Cabins the second week of June. Overall it was a great experience. The quality of walleye and pike fishing met and often exceeded my expectations. Pike fishing on Nipigon was mind blowing! The cabin was as promised, service from camp staff was great. My one complaint is that it seemed like the opportunities for inland brook trout (not Lake Nipigon), were overstated for the time of year we were there. We still got a few but they definitely oversell that aspect of their fishery. Since that was my number one focus, I came away somewhat disappointed. We did find some nice brookies on Nipigon although I had a tough time keeping my crew away from the unbelieveable pike fishing. Overall it was definitely the best fishing I've had in Ontario by a long shot and the price is very reasonable. I just can't get over feeling a bit misled about the brook trout aspect of things. I would definitely go back but would do a few things differently.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I was not overly impressed ,but they have a good camp there.
You were on Nipigon ,and between it and nearby areas ,you were in brook trout waters that are hard to beat.
Much of that has to do with the M.N.R. there.
Considering the number of folks fishing .... it is a finite resource.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Bring your own boat to fish Nipigon?


----------



## zenfish (Dec 10, 2010)

REG said:


> Bring your own boat to fish Nipigon?


Yes. We brought my buddy's 19' Lund Crossover


----------



## FSZ (Jan 3, 2015)

There are a few inland brook trout lakes and fewer still streams in the area. Never been there for brook trout, but in general brook trout after June 7 can be a crap shoot anywhere at that latitude depending on weather, bug hatches, etc. Right day, weather, location etc _can_ lead to good fishing; but, even with the things in your favor brook trout fishing can be fickle. Wrong combination can definitely mess things up. 

There is also way more demand than supply. As such, fish will adapt to fishing pressure and by that point in the season can be fussy, even if the weather patterns have been favorable. Not saying this was your case, just making an educated guess.

I never made it to nipigon when I was there wish I had. Did you do any walleye fishing in nipigon, or strictly inland lakes?


----------



## zenfish (Dec 10, 2010)

FSZ said:


> There are a few inland brook trout lakes and fewer still streams in the area. Never been there for brook trout, but in general brook trout after June 7 can be a crap shoot anywhere at that latitude depending on weather, bug hatches, etc. Right day, weather, location etc _can_ lead to good fishing; but, even with the things in your favor brook trout fishing can be fickle. Wrong combination can definitely mess things up.
> 
> There is also way more demand than supply. As such, fish will adapt to fishing pressure and by that point in the season can be fussy, even if the weather patterns have been favorable. Not saying this was your case, just making an educated guess.
> 
> I never made it to nipigon when I was there wish I had. Did you do any walleye fishing in nipigon, or strictly inland lakes?


We did not fish Nipigon for walleye. The only walleye fishing we really did was Onaman and it was outstanding. I understand what you're saying about brookies but what I was told when I booked didn't match up with what I was told when I got there.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

zenfish said:


> We did not fish Nipigon for walleye. The only walleye fishing we really did was Onaman and it was outstanding. I understand what you're saying about brookies but what I was told when I booked didn't match up with what I was told when I got there.


If Chad still runs Pasha ,he would be your go to for brook trout info.
Not under the impression they are his forte though. Still ,he would have ideas where to start poking around.
Water temp is huge if you are there near ice out. There are places to locate brookies then.
Too ,later in the season there is the know river to fish them. Not part of Pasha's routines that I know of.
Nearby ,we found them scattered from N. Lake to inland. No conga lines of them awaiting their turn to be hooked though.

Things may not have matched up. I can agree with that but don't want to insult the camp either. It is what it is ...And there are folks who have a great time there.
As a jumping off point ,it will work just fine. Others exist , but for the novice Pasha fills a need. And does pretty well considering the traffic ,and the options.

Things matching up on a highly visited site(s) ,and involving brook trout.....Ehh , that could get challenging.
Call it a knack ,or an art ,or veterans luck ....But they don't come easy all he time.
And timing matters if someone is mad/crazy enough to be targeting a boatload.....


----------



## FSZ (Jan 3, 2015)

Its unfortunate things didn't match up as you describe. I would imagine its difficult for outfitters to strike a balance between "overselling" and "underselling" the quality of fishing. If they undersell- well they get less bookings. If they oversell a bit, they might get a booking but have less than a 100% satisfied customer.


----------



## zenfish (Dec 10, 2010)

Waif said:


> If Chad still runs Pasha ,he would be your go to for brook trout info.
> Not under the impression they are his forte though. Still ,he would have ideas where to start poking around.
> Water temp is huge if you are there near ice out. There are places to locate brookies then.
> Too ,later in the season there is the know river to fish them. Not part of Pasha's routines that I know of.
> ...


Yeah, I'm not insulting the camp. As I said, I would go back under the right circumstances. Definitely not a newbie to the trout game either (both rivers and lakes). Chad is a good dude and I get that there is a balance to strike. Just trying to give an honest report. As I said in my original post, it's overall the best fishing I've experienced in Ontario. Waif I see you're from Montcalm County. I am as well. I live northeast of Sheridan on Crooked Lake. You ever hit up some of the local streams? I won't name names but you probably know anyway. Thanks!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

zenfish said:


> Yeah, I'm not insulting the camp. As I said, I would go back under the right circumstances. Definitely not a newbie to the trout game either (both rivers and lakes). Chad is a good dude and I get that there is a balance to strike. Just trying to give an honest report. As I said in my original post, it's overall the best fishing I've experienced in Ontario. Waif I see you're from Montcalm County. I am as well. I live northeast of Sheridan on Crooked Lake. You ever hit up some of the local streams? I won't name names but you probably know anyway. Thanks!



Haunted the bejeebers out of a couple streams for many years.
No more wading so it is rare to hit them any more.
Fish and deerflies goin hungry without me today , and that cool water so inviting..L.o.l..


----------

